# Signals



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

:scratchhead:

Another thread inspired this one, got me a little curious really. I'm just curious about other bros and how they intepretate the ladies' signals, either during dating or in marriage. Since I was young I've always been a pretty boy to my annoyance, but over time I learnt signals can be as forward as staring/fluttering/trying to get your attention or as stuble as glances, positioning, behaviour.

The latter I find amusing, especially when they try to hide it and I "poke" them so to speak hehe often with humorous results, always keeping my bases covered too - I call it "fun-flirting", no intentions, just fun. Which it is... though the missus is still rather annoyed at it. The former however is just plain irritating, flattering for some though I guess, just not me.

With my wife I can tell when she's on "heat", and even though I'm an a$$ to her at times I am quite empathic if I want (which is rare unless it's to my advantage hehe - or unless she gives me a reason to spoil her senseless). For the signals my brain never picks it up, only my gut does, and over time I learnt to trust it. Just trust it, and try not to think too much.

Personally I believe ALL men should learn to understand the signals and approaches, if they ever wish to understand their wives. It's the first step for empathy. Anyways let us share and discuss the ladies' signals, here is a list I just came up with randomly...

NOTE: These approaches can indeed be misintepretated if taken out of context, the best way to determine is to follow your gut (which in my opinion is the part of your brain which absorbs patterns of information that you would logically may have missed)

FORWARD APPROACHES
- Approaching you and flirting (WHAT A TURN OFF... well, for me anyway)
- Staring / Fawning / Fluttering (GRRRRRRR.... reminds of this girl when I was young who kept staring and pointed me out to her friends, so I went right up to her and said "WHAT THE F--K YOU STARING AT?!" :rofl: Killed her interest straight away)

SUBTLE APPROACHES
- Complimenting / Encouragement (Very stuble, it has to be mixed with other signs to be taken seriously)
- Touching and unusual kisses (When a women kisses you on the cheek it's friendly... but when she finds ways to put herself next to you and touching you and when she gets near your face snuggling or lengthening her kiss... you should know)
- Teasing / Seduction (the only women who do this are very manipulative... so stay away, unless you want to marry one... like what I did... :rofl: Yeah yeah I got pawned... but that's another story)
- Behaviour / glances / smiles (you can see them looking at you, can spot that spark in their eyes yet then sense their fear of looking too long if you don't return with a smile - shows it's in her thoughts.)
- Positioning / Attitude / Behaviour around you (see how she acts around you compared when around others, weigh in other possibilities, add in other approaches and if your gut tells you she's interested, she is)

Body language, body language, most of communication is about it. Personally I don't know how many bros miss this. It's rather obvious, and even if they are subtle follow your gut and watch her behaviour. Pay attention to detail. Sometimes the inability to pay attention to detail leads to the annoying forward approaches which annoy the hell outta me... so I like to put the ladies down on the subtle stage.

Though, playing dumb is fun hehe. Remember -> when it comes to marriage many times your wife will initiate these signals and expect you to understand and act on them. I play dumb deliberately many times when I simply don't to deal with wifey :rofl: (Yet laugh my a$$ off whenever she pulls a fit... well, unless she decides on being forceful, not so fun then really =/ ) But from the opinions of this board, it seems many people play dumb SUBCONSCIOUSLY and in the end miss the signals of their own wives who they actually want to connect with.

So this thread, is for those fellas, any additions to the list please feel free to post =)


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Ha! If a woman puts her handbag very close to you, you are doomed! Else you’ve a great extraction to take place.

The head toss and hair flick, exposure of ear, preening the hair and release of pheromones from armpit. Wet lips and pouting (obvious) mouth slightly open. Self-touching, stroking thigh, neck or throat. Limp wrist (submission signal). Fondling cylindrical object, cigarettes, stem of glass, a finger. Exposing wrists. Sideways glance over raised shoulder. Pelvic tilt. Rolling hips. The knee point, knee points to man she’s interested in. The shoe fondle, phallic effect. The leg twine. The direction in which her feet are pointing, pointing at you? She’s selecting you.

A lot of these signals get through to a man but in a subconscious way. He knows something’s there, just not sure what it is. But it becomes immensely clear to him when he’s with his wife and she’s sending those signals to another man! He’s response is likely to be humour, sadness or anger. He’ll most certainly feel hurt and disappointed.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> The head toss and hair flick, exposure of ear, preening the hair and release of pheromones from armpit. Wet lips and pouting (obvious) mouth slightly open. Self-touching, stroking thigh, neck or throat. Limp wrist (submission signal). Fondling cylindrical object, cigarettes, stem of glass, a finger. Exposing wrists. Sideways glance over raised shoulder. Pelvic tilt. Rolling hips. The knee point, knee points to man she’s interested in. The shoe fondle, phallic effect. The leg twine. The direction in which her feet are pointing, pointing at you? She’s selecting you.


You said it better then I ever could! lol now someone put that into a poem! No... no rapping please 



> He knows something’s there, just not sure what it is. But it becomes immensely clear to him when he’s with his wife and she’s sending those signals to another man! He’s response is likely to be humour, sadness or anger. He’ll most certainly feel hurt and disappointed.


:rofl:

Then it's obvious we men have to trust our instincts more.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

ummm, when she said 'yes' I knew she liked me... Thats all I got.

Subcounciously Im sure I can pick these things out, but trying to read a woman in the moment is something I cannot do, as I had to focus on the conversation. My focus was lousy back in the day. 

Im very interested to see where this thread is going.


----------

